# BoSe alternative?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, still no luck with getting BoSe. I have a vet I can call tomorrow, fingers crossed.
A friend said she can draw me out some from hers, but just in case she can't get over here <weather or work>, is there anything I can keep on hand that could help if need be? I want to be prepared since I know BoSe is highly recommended for does and kids after delivery.  
Also, I hope this might help anyone else who might be curious 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You can try a selium gel from Jeffers Pet


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

You also find selenium/vit E gel in some feed stores. I've used it and have liked the results, although BoSe should get into the bloodstream faster.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay sorry for this post but someone explain BoSe to me. What does it prevent or do. 

When do you give it and how much. Is it a OTC med or a vet only thing. 


TOM


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

BoSe ie a selenium and vit. E shot. You need the Vit. E with the selenium for the body to use it properly. It prevents white muscle disease, which occurs due to selenium deficiency and can be fatal particularly in kids. Adults that are selenium deficient will typically have weak legs, may not gain weight and generally just look unhealthy. If you live in a selenium deficient area, you should be giving it to your goats twice a year, once in the fall and once in the spring (most people give it to their does a few weeks before they kid in the spring so that it benefits the newborns.) You also give a BoSe shot to newborn kids. It is through a vet only. The vet can give you dosing instructions when you pick it up. It is very important to dose carefully as it is very easy to overdose a goat on selenium and kill them.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought this is one of the main reasons to make sure your herd gets BOSS in there feed.

Tom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I admit I've never looked into the full details of BoSe other than just the deficiency. Thanks for the info Firelight!
I will call the feed store and see what they have, after I call the vet that someone said I could try.
Most vets aren't doing goats around here <this is horse country>, they either are horse vets, cattle/horse vets, or small animal vets excluding anything with hooves.

How do you find out if you live in a def. area?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Read this link:

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... iency.html

I do not know what states are deficient, but I do know that Oregon is as well as many states in the Pacific NW such as Washington, etc. You can probably call your county's extension office and ask who to contact about selenium deficiency in the soil in your state.

Tom - I have never fed BOSS so have no experience with it, but I do not believe the selenium content is very high, and it may not be adequate if you live in a deficient area. For instance, both the grain I feed my goats and the free choice minerals they eat have selenium, but not enough to make up for the deficiency in our state. I give BoSe by the dosage recommended at Fiasco Farms:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#selenium (Info on Bo-Se is nearer to the bottom of the page.)

They recommend 1mL per 40 pounds. Please do ask around about dosages. Stacey, the moderator of this board is a great source. Remember that over-dosing can be easily fatal. You do not need to give BoSe shots if you do not live in an area with deficient soil.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A friend gave me another number for a local vet and they MIGHT help me get BoSe. The woman who answered the phone told me that this area is in the selenium def. region. 

Fingers crossed we get the BoSe. Otherwise my friend can get us some, but I'd rather have my own in case she can't get over here, and I feel bad having her do it all the time too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you tried Vetserv candace? 

Yes the dosage for BoSe is 1cc/ml per 40lbs the dosage is different for other selenium products so be sure you don't over dose or it will easily kill the goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Stacey - Is this site for vets only?

The only vet I can find wants to charge almost $100 to come out, and hubby thinks that's way too much. It includes the farm visit and exam. I have mixed feelings on the matter. The clinic is 2 miles away.

I think I'll get some of the selenium gel to keep on hand just in case I need it <better safe than sorry>. A friend said she might be able to get me a bottle from her vet, or she'll pull some for us. It'll all work out, so I am not over worried. I do know people in this area that have never given their goats cd/t or bo se and their goats were fine.

Hubby thinks we can find a vet that won't charge so much to come out...I wish him luck LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no its not just for vets

you have to fill out the large form adn give them your farm name and actual phone number so they can verrify you are a real person

I have ordered from them in the past here is the URL http://www.vetserv-usa.com/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Stacey I just filled out the form! I'll let you know what happens


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could take a couple days for approval


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> could take a couple days for approval


That's fine, it's a start. If I need bo-se right away, I can call my friend and run over to get some for the doe who is due to kid this weekend. We have 2 possibly 3 does bred that are due at the same time at the end of Feb, and I definitely want to make sure I have some on hand before then. 2 were bred on the same day, just don't know if the 3rd is preggo or not and she could have been bred at a later date.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Stacey- You can get RX meds without a vet there?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at vet serv yes - they have a vet write the script for you


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Before I found my current "goat" vet I always had my horse vet get it for me. She would have it shipped to my door and then bill me for it later. She never had a problem. Maybe you could try using a different vet to make your order? Like maybe your small animal vet.


----------

